# Madrid



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I know this is weird considering that I am from Madrid...:confused2: But it has been almost ten years since I last spent some time in my native city.
So, I am visiting again next week. This time with my young children. And I feel that I dont know what do 

So...question for PW or anyone with children in Madrid, what is there to do... The usual Warner, Zoo, Parque de atracciones etc are costly activities. We are on a budget. I don't think my 4 yo will be too amused with El Prado or other museums. And the only Museum that we will be visiting will be El Museo del Jamon...

I know I should be asking my relatives in Madrid...but I feel ashamed to admit that I am pretty clueless about Madrid right now. 

Help!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> I know this is weird considering that I am from Madrid...:confused2: But it has been almost ten years since I last spent some time in my native city.
> So, I am visiting again next week. This time with my young children. And I feel that I dont know what do
> 
> So...question for PW or anyone with children in Madrid, what is there to do... The usual Warner, Zoo, Parque de atracciones etc are costly activities. We are on a budget. I don't think my 4 yo will be too amused with El Prado or other museums. And the only Museum that we will be visiting will be El Museo del Jamon...
> ...


I know what you mean about being out of touch. And, my daughter is 17 so, a bit of an age difference there!!
However, looks like the weather's going to be OK so Retiro/ Plaza Mayor has to be on your list
El Tiempo en Madrid - Provincia Madrid

Let me have a think...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*Madrid for children*

Sooo, 4 years old is very young, so I think we need something that the adults and child are willing to do together without either group getting bored, but it's probably not going to be particulary cultural either. My suggestions are



 Retiro
 MadridRio, that you probably don't know, but is a huge area recovered by the Manzanares. The M 30, which is now the Calle 30 has been made into an underground road and the area where it used to be is a huge park area with loads of play areas and funky bridges to explore and I think you can hire bikes too
Madrid Río
 Tour bus
 We went on a tour bus in Segovia with 6 kids between 4 and 16 and they all had a good time, and they were sitting down, not getting tired too.
 A guided walk.
 We've been on a few of these walks and they are very good. This one is aimed at young children
Ayuntamiento de Madrid - Programa de visitas guiadas. Descubre Madrid. Cuentacuentos: érase una vez... Madrid
 Then there are always puppets and theatre
Planes con niños en Madrid provincia. Ocio infantil | Guía del Ocio
 
Have a good time!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow Lots of good ideas... THanks Pesky!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

the river walk sounds amazing! Cant believe I never heard about it! I could walk Retiro with my eyes closed, I used to live right next to it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> the river walk sounds amazing! Cant believe I never heard about it! I could walk Retiro with my eyes closed, I used to live right next to it.


Madrid Rio has only been finished for about a year I think, which is why I said you wouldn't know about it. It was a MASSIVE Gallardon project which turned the whole area upside down for more than a year I think, but the area has gained tons of quality. I don't know if that fully justifies the cost in this day and age, but there's no denying the improvement to the area.
The matadero (exhibitions) and the invernadero are along there and OH says the part by Principe Pio station is the best...


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Madrid Rio has only been finished for about a year I think, which is why I said you wouldn't know about it. It was a MASSIVE Gallardon project which turned the whole area upside down for more than a year I think, but the area has gained tons of quality. I don't know if that fully justifies the cost in this day and age, but there's no denying the improvement to the area.
> The matadero (exhibitions) and the invernadero are along there and OH says the part by Principe Pio station is the best...


Yes the Matadero looks really good, so does the Invernadero (I think I am going to love that one) but my kids have gone to bed dreaming of those Mountain Slides and the "Supertirolina" and some fountain Beach thing that they show on the Madrid Rio webpage...
It's like we are rediscovering my own city...So exiting!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

BTW Calle Arenal between Sol and Opera is pedestrianised now, and a much more recent change is that RENFE now goes to Sol, if that should interest you. Anyway, it means that you've got quite a nice wander around area there with Sol, Plaza Mayor, Arenal, Opera, el Placio Real and el campo del Moro.


----------

